# Latch in Nissan Sentra?



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

We have a Nissan Sentra (something like a 2004/5 I think) and we're trying to put our Britax Blvd in there FF for the first time (we've had it rear facing before, and then we switched cars for a while, now trying to switch back). The latch hooks seem to be wayyyyyyy down in the seat, almost around a corner it seems. We're trying desperately to get the latch belt down to them, but it seems impossible. The latch hooks in our Honda Civic are down in the seat but not THAT far down, and totally accesable. It's just sort of a trick to figure out how to get the things buckled. In the Sentra is CRAZY. It's just insane that they think this consitutes a carseat system, and honestly, I'm pretty ticked off.

Anyone use latch in a Sentra? Any tips for how you got it actually hooked up? Is this going to be something we get set and never want to take out? We've both been (working) at home which is why we moved the seat to the Civic (it gets better gas milage) but now it's going to tbe the commute car again, if we can get the seat safely in the Sentra!

Thanks!


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

BUMP!

My poor husband spent an hour probably the last two days trying to get the belts to latch! Anyone have any insight?

What's it like getting your belts to hook for latch, in any car? Were we just lucky with the Civic, or has anyone else had a different experience with a Sentra? I'm thinking of writing a letter to them...


----------



## Mommybree (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't have experience with LATCH in your car, but I wanted to suggest just doing a seatbelt installation. LATCH isn't any safer than the seatbelt; it's just supposed to be easier. It sound like with your car and your seat LATCH is not easy at all, so I'd opt for the seatbelt if I were in your shoes.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I have pathfinder and the lower anchors are a PITA to get to. They are really hidden...I feel your pain!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes, just use the seatbelts.


----------

